

Ask HN:  What are the best tools for DB ingestion? - alexpatton

I have a database (MySQL) that is unique id, name, address, and data appended.<p>I get updates to the DB.  I am looking for the best tool to update &#x2F; ingest new &#x2F; delete old data quarterly.<p>It is about 6 M records each update.<p>looking for front end tools, if they exist.  Thank you ahead of time.
======
radiowave
I use SQL Workbench for bulk loading data from a legacy database into
postgres, inserting or updating about 600,000 rows nightly. (It'll work with
any database via JDBC.) A good starting point is to run some imports
interactively using the "data pumper" section of the GUI, and then there's a
button which shows you the equivalent script. Support is via a google group,
and is excellent.

[http://www.sql-workbench.net/](http://www.sql-workbench.net/)

